#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Alarme OLT Fiberhome

## alisonmallmann

Olá,

Faz pouco tempo que deixei minhas olt's EPON e comecei a trabalhar com OLT Fiberhome, estou recebendo a todo instante alarme de algumas ONU's, a descrição do alarme é DOW, é um alarme de aviso, sem muita importância, mas gostaria saber o porque que fica disparando em algumas ONU's.

----------


## samuel1999

Esse alarme também apareceu na minha olt em pons diferentes, mas não afeta em nada os clientes. Estou querendo saber o que significa.

----------


## cometa

> Olá,
> 
> Faz pouco tempo que deixei minhas olt's EPON e comecei a trabalhar com OLT Fiberhome, estou recebendo a todo instante alarme de algumas ONU's, a descrição do alarme é DOW, é um alarme de aviso, sem muita importância, mas gostaria saber o porque que fica disparando em algumas ONU's.


Olá amigo, conseguiu descobrir o que é esse alarme ?

----------

